# Remote Starter + Keyless entry - 01 Chevy Blazer



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Well, my friend bought a Bulldog security remote starter and keyless entry and asked me to install it for him.

I installed a remote starter for my girlfriend with her dad - but we skipped the keyless entry. So I kinda know what i'm doing - besides keyless entry

I'm 95% sure my friend does not have an immobilizer - so I should be good there.

The only problems I have is for the keyless entry. From the wiring diagram I found (On bulldog's site) - it says the door lock and unlock wires are plugs at the BCM? How would I tap into a plug? I haven't looked at the BCM yet on his blazer - so it may be obvious.

Is there anything I should know that would be different than just tapping into the proper wires?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Here's a link to the full wire list, don't like linking off site but it gives credit where it is do.

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~2795


It has passlock II so you will need a bypass module for it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

You dont really need to tap into the BCM, just need the main line running from it, to its final location, like the door triggers.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Where would I find those main lines then? Would they be running into the BCM? So just find the wires coming out of the BCM?

Also - I don't think his blazer has the immobilizer. We made a copy of his key and it started the car. No chip or anything. So does that mean he doesn't have one?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

more then likely not if it was just a plain jane metal key. The link from Jagger up top to the 12 volt should supply the locations of the wires that you will need.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

> Where would I find those main lines then? Would they be running into the BCM? So just find the wires coming out of the BCM?


 Once I removed all the under dash trim, and have access to the main wire harness off the ignition I lay on my back and near the right side(from lying down position) there is a main molex connector with "a lot" of wires coming to and from it, it has a black box in the middle of all the wires.

****Also key here Bull dog remote starters do not come with a fuse on the main power wire, Make sure to tell him this and add a nice 30 or 40 amp fuse to insure long life of both the auto and the remote starter. I have seen bull dogs burn a car up before.
Need more let us know.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I got some of the way through the installation. Some of the wires on the BCM are harder than hell to get too.

Anyways - the one thing I am stuck on is the "Factory Alarm Shutdown Wire". That's what it's called on the remote starter. I'm not sure what wire to hook it too on the car. Would it be the *disarm defeat* or *Factory alarm/disarm*?

If it's the *disarm defeat* - where is the passenger kick panel?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the passenger kick panel is on the passengers side....down on the right side kick panel....


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

So - under the dash then? I'm not sure what they mean by kick panel.

Also - what wire is it? Is it the disarm defeat?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Kick panels are the small ones between the door opening and the firewall on either side of the vehicle. On the drivers side just look to the left of where your left foot is resting and that is the kick panel. There is a lot of stuff back there so you might need more info to find a specific wire. The best source of info is a factory service manual that will tell you exactly what connector or bundle of wires has the one you are looking for. Otherwise as here or at 12volt install bay. Or you could find likely wires and test them.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Well. All the wires are connected. I even tested each wire after it was connected to make sure it was getting the signal. Although, the car still won't start. The parking lights don't even flash to confirm. I even tried the keyless entry, and that doesn't work either. I'm starting to think it's not receiving the signal for some reason.

Although, I really have no idea why. I'm stumped.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

My system had a plug in antenna, unike the older ones that used to come with the little pigtail antennas on the brain. Out of curiosity I tried it once w/o the antenna plugged in and it didn't work at all, not even right next to my truck. I know this is a very basic thing and you probably have checked it.... but if you haven't make sure the antenna is connected properly and that it's wires are intact.

One thing you can do if the brain is easily accessible is to pull it and bench test it with a 12v battery just hooked to the power and ground connections (must also have the antenna connected). Operate the remote and you should hear relays clicking. If you also have access to the led you can plug it in confirm arming and disarming flashes. Doesn't tell you much but it will confirm that the brain is at least receiving the remote signal and arming and disarming.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Put your nose up to the unit or brain and sniff it a few times to make sure nothing is burned out on it. If you smell it then you can(power it down) then open it up by removing the screws that seal it.

usually if this has happened then there should be burnt traces that you will be able to see, as the unit has built in relays. Essentially you will need to use a peace of wire and jump the burnt trace after you find out witch wire in the harness it goes to and why it went bad.

Need more let me know.....


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

The antenna for this model is part of the 16 pin harness and the manual says to just keep the antenna under the dash. It looks just like another wire, pretty much. I do not hear any relays click or anything. That's exactly what I was listening for when I tried it because I can hear mine click if I listen closely.

I don't think anything is burned out though.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

put a volt meter on the brain to see if is getting power


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Where would I put the positive thing on the brain? There's two power wires, that are plugged in the top of the brain.. but I'm not sure where I could put the positive terminal to test if it's getting power.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I would disconnect the harness plug that has the main brain +12v and ground wires and take a volt reading on the one pin or socket and a ground reading on the other.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

all you wouuld do is put the black wand from the volt meter on the ground, and the red one on either the constant or the switched and check to see if it is getting power.


----------

